# BSA Bottom Bracket



## pd4 (Mar 22, 2005)

All,

I am thinking of purchasing a new LOOK 461 from starbike in Europe. It says the bottom bracket is BSA. Is this the european standard? I guess I could order a bottom bracket with the frame but was wondering how I can get one in the USA if needed. 

Also a question about the seatpost. The frame specs say 27.2 but LOOK owners comment on problems of inserting the post into the seatube. Just wondering if there are only certain posts you can use before I buy one.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pd4 said:


> All,
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing a new LOOK 461 from starbike in Europe. It says the bottom bracket is BSA. Is this the european standard? I guess I could order a bottom bracket with the frame but was wondering how I can get one in the USA if needed.
> 
> ...


All BSA means is that the BB is english threaded. Get the BB that goes with your crankset. Just make sure it's english and not italian threaded


----------

